# river eel



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

whet fishing today down on the main river channel this morning. my freind caught about a 10 pound carp/w about a 10 eel attacted to it back. it had eat,in through the scales and was eating the meat. i,ve fished the ohio river all my life ( 39 years ) and have never seen nothing lie that before. hpo,in it was not a snake fish.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Probably a Lamprey Eel we see them a lot on Lake Erie.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

my son caught one that was about 3 1/2ft long a couple years ago while we were sauger fishing below greenup dam on a shiner they will put up a good fight.they say they are alot of them in the river but that is the only one i have ever seen


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw an eel about 3 Ft caught at Greenup last summer but have caught a few Smallies there with Lampreys attached.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

If it was attached to a fish it was definitely a lamprey of some sort. 

According to the DNR American eels are threatened, but since you guys are catching them then maybe there population is growing???


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

What's the chance of posting a pic of that eel? I'm curious, ive never seen one before. Ty


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Quite some time ago I fished Kenny quite a bit where everyone fishing bait would catch an eel now and then with quite a few of them being over 3' long.
Along the same time was fishing the Ky. side of Greenup but don't remember catching an eel there.
Jake


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

It was definitely a lamprey of some sort if it was attached to a fish. I read a bit and they seem to be spreading. Other eels are basically long skinny fish, the American Eel is the most common.

I've caught several American eels in my life while catfishing, all on the east coast though. We tried cutting them up for cut bait but they have got hid like leather! 

I've got a budddy that used to fish the Kinny a lot, and he talked about catching them there. Apparently they used to be fairly common in the Ohio and tribs, but there aren't as many now.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Butt ugly critters.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i caught one bout 3-4 feet long 10 or more years ago while catfishing in the LMR around loveland. It came out hissing and scarred the crap out of us. Ugly is right, and as i recall stinky.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's a link to the Ohio lamprey: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22725 
and the American Eel: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/6535/Default.aspx


----------

